# So How Close Are we to getting another ROM for the strat, hopefully no touchwiz



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

Just wondering when a new rom will be out for the strat, hopefully no touchwiz. I like the phone alot just want it to be better then stock, thanks to our developers the tweak stock rom came out and its definatley better. Does anyone know which ROM is better to have on the Strat right now is it the TI_X or the Tweak Stock rom, also with kernel is better to have on between the Tweak Stock Kernel or the RCHP Kernel? Just a couple questions for someone that may know or has used both.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

alfalfa said:


> Just wondering when a new rom will be out for the strat, hopefully no touchwiz. I like the phone alot just want it to be better then stock, thanks to our developers the tweak stock rom came out and its definatley better. Does anyone know which ROM is better to have on the Strat right now is it the TI_X or the Tweak Stock rom, also with kernel is better to have on between the Tweak Stock Kernel or the RCHP Kernel? Just a couple questions for someone that may know or has used both.


Unless there is someone "secretly" busy working on things, I am unsure if any new roms (especially touchwiz-free) are on the less-than-distant horizon. As far as which is better of what is currently available, "better" is a rather subjective term. Outside of blatant dysfunction, what rom is "better" varies across individuals. My policy has always been a "try-them-all-and-then-decide" type of approach. As far as the kernels are concerned, both are great. The tweak stock kernel by KnightCrusader is pretty much a stock kernel with a few tweaks, and the one put together by rhcp was built off the same "core" but has a number of extras, such as the ability to undervolt/overclock and custom boot animation support.


----------



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting a reply I will try both to se which I prefer, I see other people are having the sam etrouble as I am with the phone rebooting whole in use like on a call, I was hoping that issue was being addressed and wasnt sure if the TI rom was having the same trouble or if the kernel was part of the issue witht the shuting down issue. Im very weak when it comes to all this tech stuff but its a learning process for me. Thanks again for all the time and hard work everyone puts into trying to make our phones better then stock. I'm assuming there isnt any CM roms coming out for the Strat so I will keep trying all the great ROMS that you guys put out there as long as I dont brick this thing, thanks to black tie thru best buy I will always have an operating phone...lol


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with dwitherell. If you've already rooted. Try em all, nothing to lose. I have and am enjoying playing with them and I'm happy enough now that I can wait for the next best thing to come along.


----------



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you tell me by chance what the differnces are if any between the two roms, are they pretty much the same or are they diferent enough to notice?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

alfalfa said:


> Can you tell me by chance what the differnces are if any between the two roms, are they pretty much the same or are they diferent enough to notice?


There are a good amount of differences between the two I'd say. The changelogs should point out most really. Tweakstock has a lot of options added to it and has disabled some things that I thought were annoying.
Funny side note - both roms for the strat are being made by people who don't technically own one.


----------



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

dwitherell I'm rocking the Tweak Stock Rom with the rhcp kernel which out of the 2 ROMS available this is by far my choice for me without taking anything away from the other ROM, wondering if you have been working on any kind of update to your rom? As always thanks to all the hard work all of you guys do to improve the performance to our devices.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

alfalfa said:


> dwitherell I'm rocking the Tweak Stock Rom with the rhcp kernel which out of the 2 ROMS available this is by far my choice for me without taking anything away from the other ROM, wondering if you have been working on any kind of update to your rom? As always thanks to all the hard work all of you guys do to improve the performance to our devices.


Yes, there will be an update, just not sure when. I have to get everything hammered out on the Charge first (the phone I actually have), and once done I start moving things over to the strat. It'll be a bit - but it's in progress.


----------



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> Yes, there will be an update, just not sure when. I have to get everything hammered out on the Charge first (the phone I actually have), and once done I start moving things over to the strat. It'll be a bit - but it's in progress.


I am looking forward to whats in store. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## alfalfa (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats awesome I'm sure it will be worth the wait, who needs ICS when we have hard working DEV's like your selves. Thanks again and I look forward to the update.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

As far as I know, RHCP's kernel is my Charge kernel as far as what was done to it, just built off of Stratosphere source rather than Charge source. I also don't see this phone getting much love, as it is the Continuum of LTE phones and came out at the wrong time to be big.


----------

